# Bullrout/Freshwater Stone Fish Husbandry



## cris (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about keeping these fishes. I have had a couple for a while now and was wondering if there was any good info around on keeping them.

I also have a few questions for anyone who may be able to answer.

I have been feeding mine live food, will the eat pellets or other dead foods?

Also what are suitable water conditions for them?

Do they get along with others of the same species?

Any other tips or info about them (or where to find it) would be appreciated.

Cheers
Cris


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 8, 2010)

G'day Cris,

Unsure on a lot of your question, but a local aquarium has had them in for about a month, ranging from a few centimetres, up to about 12cm, with no loses due to predation or aggression. I'm thinking of getting one to go with my eel.

Cheers


----------



## kupper (Apr 8, 2010)

bullroats eat mainly live foods with a little effort they will eat whitebait but i am yet to see any take pellets but when i run the aquarium i didnt really try as we had tanks and tanks of feeders

they are a brackish water fish so high GH and carbonate hardness is recommended accompanied by a high PH preferably


----------



## MatE (Apr 8, 2010)

Ive caught them up some pretty dirty creeks,also seen what they do when a dog treds on one lol.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 8, 2010)

Got any pics? I keep native freshwater fish too & these could be an interesting addition. 
Which brings me to the next question, where can I get 'em in Sydney?


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 8, 2010)

Give us a ring , I have kept and sold them for years mr Cris.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2010)

I kept a few over the years, though they occur in brackish water they are also very common in freshwater creeks well away from estuaries. They are hardy fish, taking live food only. They get along with other fish as long as they are bigger that the bullrout's mouth. Typically, they just sit on the bottom and do nothing.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 8, 2010)

Cheers for posting a pic Michael. 

Water conditions sound a lot like I currently run, & my natives get live feeders anyway, so bullrouts should fit right in to my aquarium by the sounds of it. 

Just gotta keep my eyes open in the local shops & on forums for some.


----------



## cris (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Here is a pic one of mine. Im hopeless at fish photos...


----------



## krefft (Apr 8, 2010)

I kept them for years and have caught plenty out near Penrith.
Fed them mostly on frozen bait prawns when they got over 5cm, they take them from your fingers and had a really loud grunt with the excitement of being fed. Great fish


----------



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

I kicked one at "the rocks" Freshwater creek in redlynch valley when i was a kid "waterrat will know where that is" I have been down there with my son a few times in the last few months casting nets for them havent got one i must have been pretty unlucky to kick one. i would love to have one as a tank fish.


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 9, 2010)

They're an awsome fish! I've only ever been able to get them to eat feeders, but like many scorpion fish and the similar they don't really need feeding that often as they just sit there most of the day...
Highly recommend them


----------



## cris (Apr 9, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> They're an awsome fish! I've only ever been able to get them to eat feeders, but like many scorpion fish and the similar they don't really need feeding that often as they just sit there most of the day...
> Highly recommend them



I use them to ease my cravings for angler fish :lol: The swordtails and platies are quite happy to be friends as far as i can tell


----------



## markars (May 8, 2010)

how do they go with turtles in a large pond? Has any one kept them together?


----------



## cory07 (Jun 12, 2010)

*bullrouts*

hey i found a little creek were i can cat them and i have had a few in a tank and there sweet just eats little feeders there not aggressive mines with with a murry cod ad some blue claw crays and they dont bother each other.


----------



## Rep-Style (Jun 13, 2010)

Im after one of these guys. anyone in melb know of anyone who has them?


----------



## Rep-Style (Jun 17, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 17, 2010)

go to a fish store and ask. they can probably get them.


----------



## Rep-Style (Jun 19, 2010)

ive tried heaps of aquariums n most people dont deal with em. a couple also told me that they cant get them because they dont deal with marines after i asked for a bull rout and explained it was a fresh to brackish water stonefish.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 19, 2010)

Where are you located? They can usually be found without too much effort in Qld but I'm not sure of the other states.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

I catch these all the time when im prawning in the hawksbury, there always at my local boat ramp just sitting on the steps..


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can change bream to full fresh water?


----------



## cris (Jun 23, 2010)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Does anyone know if you can change bream to full fresh water?


 
Yes, you can even find them in almost completely freshwater, IMO you are better off adding some salt though. They used to be available legally through the pet trade, catching adult fish and keeping them probably wouldnt work to well. You can easily catch juveniles and they cope well in captivity, but its illegal to keep them so i wouldnt reccomend that


----------

